# S7G Strictly 7 Guitars NAMM 2015 Thread



## Schaug (Jan 23, 2015)

Well, look who came back from the dead. 



























They obviously went through a management change but didn't make an official statement yet. The guitar seem really nice with fanned frets and exotic finishes though.


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Jan 23, 2015)

How would they go through a management change? Jim was the only one there wasn't he?

I'm wondering how they are affording this, considering Jim couldn't even refund people who wanted refunds.


----------



## Schaug (Jan 23, 2015)

There are two other guys and I know one of them is a luthier who works for them now. He is getting all vocal on Facebook about how the company took a different approach/direction. But yeah, Jim is still there.


----------



## crystallake (Jan 23, 2015)

Didn't realize these guys were right around the corner from me in Ohio.


----------



## Mordecai (Jan 23, 2015)

What a joke, he has time to throw fancy guitars on display at NAMM but owes a lot of people thousands of dollars? GTFO.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 23, 2015)

Well, he has to make money to pay people back, I guess.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 23, 2015)

They mentioned on their FB page how they were building a bunch of oil finish guitars using "their finest woods" and I asked why they wernt using those pieces for customers waiting on builds... derp


----------



## Shimme (Jan 23, 2015)

Yeah I've heard a bit about this, rather than getting guitars to people who have been waiting YEARS, rather than refunding customers who are pissed, he's blowing thousands and thousands on the NAMM show, with guitars made for the show that should have been done to fulfill customers orders.

What's going on hear is that he's trying to drum up interest so he can take money from Harry to pay Tom.


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 23, 2015)

Well, hopefully they get their act together, which would definately start with making things right with the orders and money already taken from a customer. Anything short of that is stealing. Period.

Interesting to see if anyone owed a guitar or refund stops by their booth... I'd take that 7 string V. If they owed me $ I mean literally take it. No joke.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 23, 2015)

I thought this guy couldn't afford to pay his workers or even work S7G full time? How did he afford a NAMM booth, several show guitars and new staff?

Edit: Their FB page says the show guitars will be sold to fund their paint booth so they can finish their backlog.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 23, 2015)

Shimme said:


> What's going on hear is that he's trying to drum up interest so he can take money from Harry to pay Tom.



What a Dick!


----------



## bostjan (Jan 23, 2015)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Edit: Their FB page says the show guitars will be sold to fund their paint booth so they can finish their backlog.



How did they finish those showpiece guitars if they don't have an operational paint booth? 

Sincerely, though, I hope to see Jim run a successful business. 

The business world is a truly ruthless place, so I don't know what it would take to rebuild a good reputation after a bunch of complaints hit the public forums.


----------



## Mvotre (Jan 23, 2015)

holy string tension on that string retainer on the orange guitar. If a screw got loose, someone will lose an eye 

also, it's only me, or those things should only be seen on floyded guitars?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2015)

I don't think S7 uses angled necks, so they're pretty necessary.


----------



## MoshJosh (Jan 23, 2015)

^^^ I believe they do that because the headstock/neck design doesn't create a great enough angle to keep the strings in the nut, if that makes sense.

I bought a S7G Boa model used way back and the headstock design just seemed wacky and unstable. It's like a strat or tele with no volute, and right after the nut there is only like an inch or less of wood at the thickest point. At least that's how I remember it


----------



## Randy (Jan 23, 2015)

In case anybody's having trouble viewing all the pics in the OP, I consolidated them all into one JPG for you.


----------



## btbg (Jan 23, 2015)

^ Win.


----------



## Semi-pro (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh man. Why get new customers if you can't handle the old ones? With what money will they pay the old customers who want a refund? From the deposits of new orders? That'll only keep the same thing going year after a year 

I believe the original purpose for a full width bar style string retainer is to keep the strings flush with the locking nut before tightening the pads. In case the string isn't touching the base of the nut thoroughly, it will go sharp when you lock it.

I understand that some luthiers want to avoid using a volute and prefer to keep the headstock straight. This works perfectly with EBMM JP's for example. But a lot of times when I see a hardtail with a string retainer, I can't help but wondering if it's there for the looks, or for poor design. The more angles you make to the string, the more there are places where it might get stuck and go out of tune.


Edit: Clicked the thread out of curiosity to see if there are some positive news. If the rumours about management change are true, maybe it's a good thing. But I'd rather clear all past issues first, and make each customer leave with such good vibes that they'd spread the word. Not just ignore all that and invest on showcases like this...


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 23, 2015)

I never really got the popularity of these guitars. I always thought they looked cheap and nasty, like an amateur build. Some of the builds in the luthiery forum from guys building their first guitar in their garage look better.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2015)

They were popular for a bit because they had some pretty decent endorsers. Keith Merrow and Ola Englund came to mind. Keith bailed out because his guitar was a piece of shit that fell apart in his hands, and Ola switched to Washburn. After Ola bailed, that was pretty much the nail in the coffin for them.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 23, 2015)

Also, doesn't that bass look an awful lot like a Wish Bass?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 23, 2015)

What a terrible time for Alex to do away with neg rep.... not that you really "deserve" it, but anyone helping spread promotion for Strictly 7 _kinda_ deserves a neg rep.  

F_u_ck Jim and Strictly 7, they've gone to NAMM every year despite screwing over customers year after year and crying poverty every time they called out for non-delivery or shipping out botched guitars. Strictly 7 is a bunch of douchebag losers, they may have found more cash from an idiot willing to give it to them so they could advertise at NAMM once again, but I can all but guarantee the sale of these NAMM guitars are NOT to help them pay for a spray booth... gimme a break!  How dumb/gullible does Jim think people are at this point?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 23, 2015)

Thoughts (I don't know how to type this other than a quick list).

1.) They said they were doing a multiscale. And there it is. Unimpressed.

2.) They spend all year building a tiny handful of guitars to take to NAMM that appear alright and intact. (Appear flawless?...) No other guitars are built at all during the year.

3.) Strangely enough, I kind of want that swamp ash 7 with the rainbow coloration and the BKPs.

4.) Why the hell does Jim Hughes (bassist for Shattered Skies, bassist for Chimp Spanner...and guitarist for Chimp Spanner a long time ago?) support these guys? He is like their only supporter left.

5.) Jim Davis needs to quit and just go to the landfill with the rest of his trash.


----------



## ferret (Jan 23, 2015)

Despite everything, I kinda dig this. Might need to save this for future build idea. But I'd have Carvin handle it.. properly.

Edit: Lol just noticed Carvin gear in the background of this photo.


----------



## Bigfan (Jan 23, 2015)

I can't speak to the build quality of these newer S7G guitars (I do however own a Boden from them, which is a really well-playing guitar), But most of these look pretty horrible, IMO.

The pickups cavities on the fanned yellow monstrosity look sloppy as all hell, though.


----------



## Schaug (Jan 23, 2015)

Yeah, I mean, the guy from S7G called Eric contacted me about one of my ads on FB saying he could build me a custom guitar in exchange for mine. 

And when I asked to see his actual work and experience, he pointed me to S7G, said he works for them. 

I asked him about the downfall and everything that went down with the company. He said that they were taking a new course, changing their workflow bla bla bla. 

I could care less but, hey, he gave it a shot and I said no. XD Next thing you know, he's posting some pics from the NAMM booth so there you go. He really seems like a nice guy. 

And I kinda liked that Merrow sig...  But I wouldn't dare making an order with S7G whatsoever. Not until they totally rebuld their rep and make some consistency. Sorry for the wall of text.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh boy here we go again


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 23, 2015)

Neg


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 23, 2015)

In the immortal words of George Carlin: "I wouldn't fu_c_k that with a stolen dick!"


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 23, 2015)

Man, it just needs to get out there how wrong this is. 

Thankfully I never ordered from this dude. I am absolutely the kind of guy that would get on a plane and knock on his door to get my $ back. I can't believe they're doing THIS instead of building guitars for the people that are still waiting. This company will never see a ....ing dime from me. 

Not for nothing, but thanks to SSO for all the threads about this company, and others like it. I actually ran into a buddy not too long ago that had no idea about this one or the BRJ stuff. I directed him here and he was incredibly thankful.


----------



## katsusand (Jan 23, 2015)

Cobra 6 Headless


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2015)

That seems like an extremely-quick hackjob to compete with the Vader.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 23, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That seems like an extremely-quick hackjob to compete with the Vader.



Implying there's competition for a guitar that doesn't even exist yet.  

Also implying that there are S7Gs that aren't hackjobs. 

More like pandering to the whole headless-automatically-means-better crowd that's popped up over the last couple years.


----------



## ferret (Jan 23, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That seems like an extremely-quick hackjob to compete with the Vader.



That seems... painful to try to tune. Knuckles scrapping and such.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 23, 2015)

I saw "S7G" and "NAMM" and was hoping it was a necro bump. I am absolutely saddened to see that is not the case. I don't care how good they make new guitars. Even if they were making stellar instruments, they have a god damn back log that needs taken care of long before they should even THINK of taking money from someone else.

This is embarassing, and I hope to god nobody buys into this shit. He can't take money from new people to fund old guitars, because how then would they afford the new guitars? On top of that, they look just as shit as ever. (even the rainbow one, which I dig the idea of, looks cheap.) That headless missed a good chunk of what makes a headless worthwhile to me, and that'd be how compact it is. It's a full sized body with the head lobbed off, and crappy tuning setup.

I wish I could laugh at this, but I just want to reach through the screen and choke the prick out. Get the .... out of NAMM, you piece of shit.


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Jan 23, 2015)

katsusand said:


> Cobra 6 Headless



The level of laziness it takes to not cut those string ends off at the locks is astounding.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 23, 2015)

ElysianGuitars said:


> The level of laziness it takes to not cut those string ends off at the locks is astounding.



I'm sure Jim would say it adds extra sustain


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Jan 23, 2015)

Interesting side note... I was on the GrabCAD website looking for some models for guitar hardware, and I came across the model for the S7G RG ripoff. I'm not sure why it got uploaded, but it's there...


Edit: here it is 

https://grabcad.com/library/superstrat-1


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jan 24, 2015)

What a total douche bag. I can't imagine what the people S7G still owes money or guitars, think.

I wanna walk by his booth and just stumble into his guitars knocking them all over the place. Oops, my bad.


----------



## Fenceclimber (Jan 24, 2015)

Pretty much every guitar looks like it will give you splinters if you played it, I'm suprised he didn't bring any Solars this year like he did last year lol.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Jan 24, 2015)

Dear God! The body of that 4-string bass in the middle is just awful. The horns/cutaways look like Bullwinkle's antlers!


----------



## Semi-pro (Jan 24, 2015)

About the rainbow colored nice looking one... are the pickups mounted with countersunk screws? Nothing says "we pay attention to detail" like scrap parts!


----------



## Schaug (Jan 24, 2015)

This is the statement from one of the new S7G employees that is not Jim lol:

''Thanks for the feedback. Anyone responsible for those build errors is not workong here anymore. This is indeed in the past. I am the head builder of the team. I have had nothing but positive feedback on the guitars I have built. I am confident in my ability as I have been building for some years now having been trained formally at Musicians Institute's guitar craft academy and prior to that apprenticed under a very experienced luthier.

My teammate Chris is doing great work as well and I am confident with quality control being part of my duties, bad eggs will be a thing of the past.''

I dont know what to think really...


----------



## BouhZik (Jan 24, 2015)

Schaug said:


> This is the statement from one of the new S7G employees that is not Jim lol:
> 
> ''Thanks for the feedback. Anyone responsible for those build errors is not workong here anymore. This is indeed in the past. I am the head builder of the team. I have had nothing but positive feedback on the guitars I have built. I am confident in my ability as I have been building for some years now having been trained formally at Musicians Institute's guitar craft academy and prior to that apprenticed under a very experienced luthier.
> 
> ...



"Bullsh.t" is something one can think.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 24, 2015)

Schaug said:


> This is the statement from one of the new S7G employees that is not Jim lol:
> 
> ''Thanks for the feedback. Anyone responsible for those build errors is not workong here anymore. This is indeed in the past. I am the head builder of the team. I have had nothing but positive feedback on the guitars I have built. I am confident in my ability as I have been building for some years now having been trained formally at Musicians Institute's guitar craft academy and prior to that apprenticed under a very experienced luthier.
> 
> ...




Sounds like every single episode of Gordon Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares. "Everyone loves it, I'm a great cook, there's nothing wrong with us, it's them."

They tell themselves that when they struggle to bring in 10 orders a night, they're 1 mil in debt, and anyone who does eat their food complains about it.

Again, it doesn't matter what their old builds and shit were like vs what they're doing now. They still owe THOUSANDS of dollars to old customers, they have absolutely ZERO business trying to bring more customers in.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 24, 2015)

Schaug said:


> am confident with quality control being part of my duties, bad eggs will be a thing of the past.'



Was he hired before or after they shipped out the guitar without the back plate.


----------



## Schaug (Jan 24, 2015)

I have no clue. Didn't really want to cause a shitstorm with this thread. I just posted what I've seen on FB. According to his words they have a completely new building crew in the company but that surely won't bring what people have lost in both money and patience.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 24, 2015)

Schaug said:


> I have no clue. Didn't really want to cause a shitstorm with this thread. I just posted what I've seen on FB. According to his words they have a completely new building crew in the company but that surely won't bring what people have lost in both money and patience.



No worries. The negative comments aren't directed towards you personally but rather the mess that Jim created.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 24, 2015)

I actually really like the concept for this finish, but the execution looks shoddy as hell. I feel like the colors should probably fade from one to the other, rather that do this...


----------



## MJS (Jan 24, 2015)

Unless Jim has removed himself completely from his own business, it will always be garbage and only morons will give him money. Every single thing that has ever gone wrong falls back on him... no one else. 

Maybe after a few hundred more problems and ten more re-staffs, he'll finally realize he's the common denominator. 


Schaug said:


> And I kinda liked that Merrow sig...


Are they still using his name? The guitars they built for him were garbage and literally fell apart. That was a short lived deal and you'd probably be more likely to see Keith go back to playing Agiles before S7. 


ElysianGuitars said:


> I'm wondering how they are affording this, considering Jim couldn't even refund people who wanted refunds.


That's the great thing about just taking money from people and not giving them anything in return... you suddenly have all this extra cash to buy stuff with.


----------



## ferret (Jan 24, 2015)

xzacx said:


> I actually really like the concept for this finish, but the execution looks shoddy as hell. I feel like the colors should probably fade from one to the other, rather that do this...



Said the same thing to my wife. Goes along with my "Carvin do it properly" comment.


----------



## Semi-pro (Jan 24, 2015)

^ lmao!  For a while I was thinking that you're joking about your wife's make up or sth and thinking "Hardy har, that was a clever one"... Sorry!  I'll get me coat...


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jan 24, 2015)

bostjan said:


> Also, doesn't that bass look an awful lot like a Wish Bass?



I thought the same thing! 


I actually know Wish, he lives in my town, he is a SUPER sweet guy, an old hippie (his own words!) who just ....s around for the hell of it, if people want to buy his stuff, great, if not, he's fine with that too. He does a lot around here with community arts and music, he and his wife both.

But yeah, he comes up with some seriously ....ed up shapes, barely finishes them, and slaps a floating saddle in there.  On the other hand, you always know _exactly_ what you're getting with a WishBass! 

/derail


On topic... I have no experience with S7G other than what's been posted around here over the years... but I hope for the sake of the new staff, things have truly changed. Hate to see them waste their time and reputation on a questionable venture. Fingers crossed! Not that I'll be giving them any of MY money, of course... but mostly because it would need to be in the $200 range (yes, two hundred, I didn't forget a zero) for me to afford it!


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jan 24, 2015)

MerlinTKD said:


> I thought the same thing!
> 
> 
> I actually know Wish, he lives in my town, he is a SUPER sweet guy, an old hippie (his own words!) who just ....s around for the hell of it, if people want to buy his stuff, great, if not, he's fine with that too. He does a lot around here with community arts and music, he and his wife both.
> ...



Well considering his prices too, It should be pretty obvious what your in for.

That said is it wrong that I like this?:


----------



## Romain (Jan 25, 2015)

A complete new staff without the ones who screwed the customers ? Hmm... If it's true, then the guys have balls. Join a sinking company with such negative reputation is a little masochist. If you are good, you make your own company, unless they want to help stricken customers of SG7 ? 

Hmm


----------



## Edika (Jan 25, 2015)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Sounds like every single episode of Gordon Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares. "Everyone loves it, I'm a great cook, there's nothing wrong with us, it's them.".



I'd watch a show like that and I have the guy in mind that is a nonsense straight talking guy, but unlike Ramsay he isn't a dick and runs a succesful business (Ramsay's restaurant went out of business as he has claimed).
So I give you Perry Ormby's Luthier Nightmares, going around the world telling pieces of shit luthiers what pieces of shit they are and showing them how to build a functioning guitar. He even has an Aussie accent which is kind of British (don't shoot me Australian friends) that will appeal to US audiences.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 25, 2015)

I really don't think they can turn around their company, all of those builds look really amateur and shoddy too. They should have shut down a long time ago, I can't imagine a way that they're able to deliver without digging a much bigger financial hole or backlog.


----------



## slowro (Jan 25, 2015)

Has anyone seen Bernie Rico and Jim in the same place at the same time??? Just sayin


----------



## bhakan (Jan 25, 2015)

I played one S7G that I stumbled across in my local guitar center's used section. I can't really tell you anything specifically wrong with it because I picked it up, played one riff and put it right back. It just felt terrible all around.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jan 25, 2015)

^Yup, same experience. The neck felt awful, the finish was spotty, the headstock looked cut uneven. Total amateur hour.


----------



## Purelojik (Jan 25, 2015)

Just came back from NAMM an hour ago. 

I spoke with one of the S7 guys and tried out the yellow thing. he also told me that they just got this from the painter and didnt have time to wet sand or completely make the guitar show worthy. When i asked why would they display such a thing he just ignored the comment. 

I told him the neck profile wasnt all that great, it just seemed like they took a roundover bit and said MEH. He then explained to me how im not holding it correctly and have to play with my thumb on the center flat area (no carve btw) because its ergonomic because the owner is a published physical therapist. Im actually going to try to find that article, technically if its published it'll be online as well. 

I put the guitar down and walked away before i told them the mechanics and anatomy of why all of what they are talking about is completely flawed. I graduated from med school, practiced abroad for a while, and am in the process of trying to attain a residency. Anatomy and pathology were my two best subjects and it was so hard to stop myself from saying something. 

It was without a doubt the worst guitar i've played.

EDIT: why spend the large amount of money for a booth when your product isnt anywhere near top notch?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2015)

Wow.
Excuse after excuse after excuse.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah, Jim, the owner, is a PT. I don't thinknhes published anything on guitar playing and physical therapy, though. And I would guess he didn't instruct his sales guys to say that, because that opens a whole can of worms.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh man, their FB page is a shit show.


----------



## underthecurve (Jan 26, 2015)

All you guys in this thread throwing S7 under the bus are 10000% correct. Nothing has changed. Still robbing Peter to pay Paul. I recenly got my Boden "rebuild" back. After them having it for 2 years, I said enough, send me what you have. All they did was send me the same guitar, now more fcked up with more nicks and scratches.... Fcked up tuner.... and no gig bag. 

My Strandberg was sent to me wrapped in a blanket. Let that sink in.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 26, 2015)

If they're "all new staff", why didn't they just rebrand?

It's not like they have any brand equity or goodwill locked up in S7G


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jan 26, 2015)

underthecurve said:


> My Strandberg was sent to me wrapped in a blanket. Let that sink in.



They stole your gig bag and sent it too you wrapped up like a homeless man?!



That Sh**s crazy yo.

Man I feel bad for all the guys who got nailed by SS, this whole thing is like salt in a wound.


----------



## TIBrent (Jan 26, 2015)

That yellow guitar looks money to me! I dig the aesthetics of that one a lot.


----------



## Thrashman (Jan 26, 2015)

Shoulda just rebranded to s$g.


----------



## fps (Jan 26, 2015)

Thrashman said:


> Shoulda just rebranded to s$g.



That would be incredibly ironic.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 26, 2015)

TemjinStrife said:


> If they're "all new staff", why didn't they just rebrand?
> 
> It's not like they have any brand equity or goodwill locked up in S7G



It's also kind of a dumb sounding name to begin with, not to mention the fact that they don't make only 7-string guitars anymore.


----------



## gunch (Jan 26, 2015)

Still as boring and pedestrian as ever 

Shelling out to go to NAMM when you've got a backlog like they do is pretty trashy


----------



## flexkill (Jan 26, 2015)

Randy said:


> In case anybody's having trouble viewing all the pics in the OP, I consolidated them all into one JPG for you.


----------



## Groff (Jan 26, 2015)

CaptainD00M said:


> Well considering his prices too, It should be pretty obvious what your in for.
> 
> That said is it wrong that I like this?:



It looks like a businessman falling to his death after a botched trade.


----------



## Negav (Jan 26, 2015)

ElysianGuitars said:


> The level of laziness it takes to not cut those string ends off at the locks is astounding.



The same level that takes not finishing guitar builds.......


----------



## Drew (Jan 27, 2015)

Randy said:


> In case anybody's having trouble viewing all the pics in the OP, I consolidated them all into one JPG for you.



We can pretty much just close the thread down after this post.


----------



## nyxzz (Jan 27, 2015)

Edika said:


> I'd watch a show like that and I have the guy in mind that is a nonsense straight talking guy, but unlike Ramsay he isn't a dick and runs a succesful business (Ramsay's restaurant went out of business as he has claimed).
> So I give you Perry Ormby's Luthier Nightmares, going around the world telling pieces of shit luthiers what pieces of shit they are and showing them how to build a functioning guitar. He even has an Aussie accent which is kind of British (don't shoot me Australian friends) that will appeal to US audiences.




Am I the only one who would watch the shit out of this?


----------



## will_shred (Jan 27, 2015)

Purelojik said:


> Just came back from NAMM an hour ago.
> 
> I spoke with one of the S7 guys and tried out the yellow thing. he also told me that they just got this from the painter and didnt have time to wet sand or completely make the guitar show worthy. When i asked why would they display such a thing he just ignored the comment.
> 
> ...




Are these guys FOR REAL? They couldn't even come up with a better excuse for the terrible finish besides "we ....ed it up and brought it anyway" 

Talk about giving a middle finger to your potential customers. It seems like EVERY time an S7G thread comes up, the company manages to find a way to dig itself a deeper and deeper grave. If we're talking Kitchen Nightmares, then S7G is Amy's Baking company.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jan 27, 2015)

Groff said:


> It looks like a businessman falling to his death after a botched trade.



I'm ashamed to say it took me looking at this post 4 times to figure out what the hell you were getting at 

It really does.

Or some next level moose antlers!


----------



## Purelojik (Jan 28, 2015)

speaking of S7G does anyone have any of those crazy rant videos?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 28, 2015)

You wanna hear something funny? I went by their booth at NAMM. Those guitars are all really rough and horrible. God.


----------



## Clinic (Jan 28, 2015)

Edika said:


> .... He even has an Aussie accent which is kind of British (don't shoot me Australian friends) that will appeal to US audiences.



Are you fair dinkum mate? Aussie sounds nothing like a soap dodger


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 28, 2015)

I've got $10 that says those are the only guitars S7G builds in 2015.


----------



## decreebass (Jan 29, 2015)

FWIW, I saw the guy who was running the S7G booth (shorter guy with tats and ball cap) over at the Carvin/Kiesel booth when he was on break 

I didn't inquire about the previous builds because as much credence as I give people's opinions on this forum, as far as I can be certain, it's all hearsay. So if he had decide to call my bluff and say, "Oh yea? Who's guitars didn't we build?" and all I'd be able to do would be to point him toward the forum. Anyway, the guitars were nothing special. They looked okay (except I'll agree that bass looked awful) but I can't imagine they'll get too many orders if anyone does a simple Google search of their name. I just can't believe that when people did actually talk to the guy(s) at the NAMM booth (again, I just walked by their meager showcase out of morbid curiosity and moved along) I don't know why the backorder/refund issue was never addressed. Sure, you're moving in a new direction now, but what about all the people still waiting?


----------



## Churchie777 (Jan 29, 2015)

I LOL everytime they bragged about selling guitars at NAMM so quickly


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2015)

If they did sell quickly, I wonder how quickly they resold?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 29, 2015)

decreebass said:


> FWIW, I saw the guy who was running the S7G booth (shorter guy with tats and ball cap) over at the Carvin/Kiesel booth when he was on break



He's probably using his invite to run the S7G booth as a way to look for real/stable employment.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jan 29, 2015)

Did they take orders or did they just sell the floor models? It's questionable if they took orders, but if they were able to raise money using guitars that didn't really cost them much out of pocket, then I could understand that so long as they use the money to pay for guitars they owe people. I'm pretty far off from giving them the benefit of the doubt though. I think they're trying to fix things, but they're just digging a big hole. As the saying goes, the road to hell is paved with good intentions.


----------



## asher (Jan 29, 2015)

decreebass said:


> I just can't believe that when people did actually talk to the guy(s) at the NAMM booth (again, I just walked by their meager showcase out of morbid curiosity and moved along) I don't know why the backorder/refund issue was never addressed. Sure, you're moving in a new direction now, but what about all the people still waiting?



Why _would_ they, at NAMM?

You're at a bigass trade show trying to either recover your business/con more people (depending on how charitable you feel). How are they going to move anything at all if they bring up their issues? They'd shoot their kneecaps off and ruin what little reputation they might still have, and lose any chance of hooking the uninformed...


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 29, 2015)

This thread is gold! 

Jim = 

Anyone who tries to do business with deserves to get screwed over now (I'm sorry for the people who actually paid and never received a guitar or refund). 


I hope no one falls for this scam


----------



## ElRay (Jan 29, 2015)

Purelojik said:


> speaking of S7G does anyone have any of those crazy rant videos?



It would be too funny (cruel, but funny) if somebody had them on a tablet and watched them so anybody looking over their shoulder could see the S7G booth.


----------



## Fear (Jan 29, 2015)

I just want to take a minute to thank everyone who played a part in exposing this company's terrible business practices. Keep it up. I always thought their work looked cheap and cheesy, but the fact that Keith Merrow, Acle (from Tesseract) and Ola were endorsing them made them seem halfway decent to a number of people. It's too bad such high profile 7 string players got duped at first as well. I really think some well known players should give a second thought to endorsing an unproven builder. Still, it's not on them. I would have a hard time passing up an offer for a free guitar with my name on it! LOL


----------



## Haun (Jan 29, 2015)

Where can one find these rant videos that you speak of?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 29, 2015)

Fear said:


> I just want to take a minute to thank everyone who played a part in exposing this company's terrible business practices. Keep it up. I always thought their work looked cheap and cheesy, but the fact that Keith Merrow, Acle (from Tesseract) and Ola were endorsing them made them seem halfway decent to a number of people. It's too bad such high profile 7 string players got duped at first as well. I really think some well known players should give a second thought to endorsing an unproven builder. Still, it's not on them. I would have a hard time passing up an offer for a free guitar with my name on it! LOL



It would be easy to say they were "duped" if at least one of them didn't have the same issues, if not worse before.


----------



## fantasyl (Jan 30, 2015)

Feel bad for those still waiting their guitars or money back....they should have sitted together in strictly seven booth for the whole show...


----------



## fps (Jan 30, 2015)

Haun said:


> Where can one find these rant videos that you speak of?



They may have been taken down now, but they were blockbuster stuff.


----------



## crg123 (Jan 30, 2015)

Ya unfortunately he took most of them down. Some of them were just sweet gold. Just an hour of him bitching about how everythings going wrong, blamming everyone but himself, insulting customers, etc. Also some of the guitars he'd show on camera were obviously flawed.It's a shame because of of my friends owned Glassmoons old S7G For awhile and it wasnt as terrible as I would have expected. The neck was hilariously unergonomic (pretty much a rounded 2x4 lol) which I hated but it sounded pretty good.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 30, 2015)

crg123 said:


> Ya unfortunately he took most of them down.



He took them down for legal reasons, not because he realized how silly they were.


----------



## -Fauxii- (Jan 31, 2015)

xzacx said:


> I actually really like the concept for this finish, but the execution looks shoddy as hell. I feel like the colors should probably fade from one to the other, rather that do this...









I like the finish too, but the tape lines where they marked off the body, and THOSE PICKUP ROUTES. Oh GOD my sides.


----------



## Discoqueen (Jan 31, 2015)

Edika said:


> I'd watch a show like that and I have the guy in mind that is a nonsense straight talking guy, but unlike Ramsay he isn't a dick and runs a succesful business (Ramsay's restaurant went out of business as he has claimed).
> So I give you Perry Ormby's Luthier Nightmares, going around the world telling pieces of shit luthiers what pieces of shit they are and showing them how to build a functioning guitar. He even has an Aussie accent which is kind of British (don't shoot me Australian friends) that will appeal to US audiences.



Ramsey did loose one business, but he has quite a few. A few are rated with Michilan stars, which means they are doing very well. So off topic, but a fan boy must represent!

Side note, has any (or all) the people who've been burned thought of filing a complain with the Consumer Report people? Yes, it's sort of futile, but might has well put the info out there for people not following these stories, and may get alluded by the products they are advertising and showcasing.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 31, 2015)

-Fauxii- said:


> I like the finish too, but the tape lines where they marked off the body, and THOSE PICKUP ROUTES. Oh GOD my sides.



That and the monster hardware store screws they used to "direct-mount" the pickups. Way to go the extra mile to prove how few f_u_cks you actually give about the "guitars" you're building!


----------



## Edika (Feb 2, 2015)

Discoqueen said:


> Ramsey did loose one business, but he has quite a few. A few are rated with Michilan stars, which means they are doing very well. So off topic, but a fan boy must represent!
> 
> Side note, has any (or all) the people who've been burned thought of filing a complain with the Consumer Report people? Yes, it's sort of futile, but might has well put the info out there for people not following these stories, and may get alluded by the products they are advertising and showcasing.



Even though I enjoy his show and it I'm sure he has successful restaurants with Michelin stars, as he is an excellent chef, I was quoting him from the various times he mentioned it in the show. While he is right for the various situations he has dealt, even though it seems a bit too scripted to be real, that doesn't change the fact that his approach makes him seem like a dick. I'm the show has helped advertise his current businesses .


----------



## Zado (Feb 2, 2015)

-Fauxii- said:


> I like the finish too, but the tape lines where they marked off the body, and THOSE PICKUP ROUTES. Oh GOD my sides.



Dat,plus I can understand the trend of not having the pots in the wheels when playing,but that volume is just


----------



## jmenon (Feb 2, 2015)

Purelojik said:


> speaking of S7G does anyone have any of those crazy rant videos?


Here you go : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM-_UBCVfuw


----------



## Haun (Feb 3, 2015)

jmenon said:


> Here you go : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM-_UBCVfuw



Wow, what an arse. I was thinking that some of the things I've heard must've been exaggerated, but nope, he seems every bit the shithead everyone says he is.


----------



## Blitzie (Feb 3, 2015)

Holy shit. I know it's an old video, and I have nothing to do with the situation, but that video is batshit crazy.


----------



## InfestedRabite (Feb 3, 2015)

jmenon said:


> Here you go : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM-_UBCVfuw



you owe me for emotional damages that i suffered from this video

jeeeeeez that dude has some issues


----------



## Discoqueen (Feb 4, 2015)

Edika said:


> Even though I enjoy his show and it I'm sure he has successful restaurants with Michelin stars, as he is an excellent chef, I was quoting him from the various times he mentioned it in the show. While he is right for the various situations he has dealt, even though it seems a bit too scripted to be real, that doesn't change the fact that his approach makes him seem like a dick. I'm the show has helped advertise his current businesses .



The only reason I don't think the show is scripted is because the puns are just too bad, man!


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 5, 2015)

just wow...


does...does he really think that making those videos does anything positive? i mean the need to do that suggests some serious underlying problems...


----------



## JustinG60 (Feb 6, 2015)

Randy said:


> In case anybody's having trouble viewing all the pics in the OP, I consolidated them all into one JPG for you.




apparently everyone already made every joke i thought of and expressed the concerns i have had, so i must say, this made me actually lawl at work


----------



## CaptainD00M (Feb 6, 2015)

jmenon said:


> Here you go : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM-_UBCVfuw





In academia we're told never to let quotes speak for themselves. I this case, it just did.

That man is an ass hat.


----------



## crystallake (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh geez. 

I just watched that video. I want the 30 minutes of my life back.


----------



## Overtone (Feb 7, 2015)

Is it the one where he inadvertently flaws the finish of a guitar while trying to explain how oil finishes work? That one is pure gold!


----------



## btbg (Feb 8, 2015)

This will be promptly deleted but had to screen cap it.. (not my account btw)


----------



## Discoqueen (Feb 8, 2015)

That video was sort of rough. He does seem to try, anyways. I think some of his problems must come from a lack of a professional attitude. The way he discusses customers on youtube? The way he is trying to appeal to sympathy (granted, I felt for him, but it was never my money on the line), and then one quote in the fb post, "matte white finishes are hard to pull off." Well shit, I know that. That's why I would pay someone to do it. It seems like they need to get a grip.


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 8, 2015)

btbg said:


> This will be promptly deleted but had to screen cap it.. (not my account btw)




How do all of the icons on your top bar not drive you insane?


----------



## btbg (Feb 8, 2015)

Because I know I can hit "clear" and there's no sleep lost..


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 10, 2015)

Kind of surprised Jim or one of his partners in crime hasn't shown up to defend the brand. I think some guy showed up by page 3 on the last strictly 7 thread, harping on about how everything had changed.


----------



## btbg (Feb 13, 2015)

Incompetence is very hard to defend when you know you're incompetent.


----------

